# Adressenermittlung ala HAS in der Schweiz



## TSCoreNinja (14 Februar 2005)

Hier in Deutschland musste man am Telefon Luegen erfinden von unleserlichen Adressen und so. Dass es auch einfacher geht, zeigt das Tochterunternehmen Bluewin der Schweizer Swisscom. Bei den Schweizern sind anscheinend nur die Nummern von Konten sicher... 
Zitat von http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/artikel17544


> Millionenschaden mit Sexchat
> 
> ZÜRICH - Die Swisscom-Tochter Bluewin arbeitet mit dubiosen Sexanbietern zusammen. Hunderte von Kunden sind betroffen. Der Schaden geht in die Millionen.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, das Deutsche Unternehmen PGMedia in Oberursel hab ich doch auch schon mal gehoert im Zusammenhang mit solchen Aktivitaeten. Aber ihren Internetauftritt  aktualisieren sie immer noch...

TSCN

PS: weitere Links sind
http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/29590.asp
http://www.infoweek.ch/news/NW_single.cfm?news_ID=10067&sid=0
PPS: die Kooperation von grossen Webportalen mit diesen  dubiosen Dialerabzockern ist nicht auf die Schweiz beschraenkt, Freenet laesst auch gruessen, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5181


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2005)

@tscn: klasse links, vielen Dank!!!



> für das schlitzohrige Sexduo


Sonderpreis für die Verharmlosung des Jahres...

Ist PG nicht Partner einer Firma in der Schweiz?
http://www.rtpay.com/de/plattform.htm ("Yello Payment")
siehe insbesondere
http://www.rtpay.com/de/personal.htm
(was wohl PG heissen mag)

Die BAKOM hat der PGM schon mindestens zwei Nummernwiderrufungsverfahren aufgebrummt, die Firma dürfte dort also bekannt sein...

s.a.
antispam-Forum @ globo-e-soft
http://210112.antispam.de/t419597f11731515_Globoesoft_1.html
(taucht da schon wieder dieser M*K* auf... ja gibbet dasssss... der bietet offshore-Firmen in UK, Panama und CH an... dann noch Astrologie und anderen GN-Krimskrams. Ist wohl ein vielseitig eingesetzter Rumpelstilzchencreator... Ist aber hier offshore-topic, wenn auch nicht uninteressant, wenn man weiter sucht... und evtl. nicht zufällig hier landet: http://www.offshorecompany24.com/deutsch/ oder das hier liest: http://www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/6-a-Hintergundmaterial/Mehr-info/100-200-HS-Firmen-Info/162-vvb.htm )


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachrichten/regionen/steiermark/ennstal/artikel/_751491/index.jsp

TELEBILLING treibt österreichische Comet-Media-Rechnungen ein...



> Auf diese vorweihnachtliche Überraschung hätte ein Liezener Internet-User gerne verzichten können: Ihm flatterte eine Rechnung über 100 Euro für die Nutzung von Mehrwertnummern ins Haus. Die Forderung stammt von der "Telebilling AG", einer Abrechnungsgesellschaft für telefonische Dienste mit Sitz in Zürich.
> ...
> Die unbeabsichtigt angewählten Mehrdienstnummern wurden von der nicht unumstrittenen deutschen Firma "Comet Media Ltd" zugänglich gemacht. Diese hat ihre Forderungen an Kunden wider Willen an die "Telebilling AG" abgetreten.



Wenn jetzt z.B. den Hamburger Behörden bekannt wäre, dass Comet Autodialer eingesetzt hat und Telebilling treibt das Geld ein, muss dann nicht die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft von sich aus die Behörden in Österreich informieren? Und wenn sie es schon nicht müssen, könnten sie's ja trotzdem tun, sie oder ... andere?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

irgendwo an passender Stelle hatte ich eine ähnliche Geschichte schon einmal... ich finde aber den link gerade nicht...
Als Platzhalter hier ein Bericht


> Sendung Kassensturz  	16.02.2005 14:10
> 
> Ein Jahr nachdem die Swisscom das Inkasso für inzwischen verbotene Dialer-Nummern storniert hat, erhalten hunderte Schweizer von der Firma Telebilling erneut die genau gleiche Rechnung für angebliche Sexsessions per Computer.
> Ein falscher Mausklick genügt, und schon hat sich ein Dialer auf dem Computer installiert: Das tückische Einwahlprogramm unterbricht die bestehende Internetverbindung und leitet diese auf eine teure 0900-Verbindung um. Diese Dialer, die sich vom Konsumenten unbemerkt oft auch als Standardverbindung installieren, sind so perfid, dass sie vergangenen Frühling verboten wurden. Hunderte erboste Kunden hatten sich zuvor an die Swisscom gewandt und sich geweigert, die horrenden Rechnungen zu begleichen. "Wir hatten damals aufgrund der enormen Kundenreaktionen die Sache geprüft und kamen zum Schluss, dass nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zu und her ging. Das Inkasso haben wir deshalb gestoppt", sagt Christian N*, Pressesprecher der Swisscom.
> ...


http://prod.indymedia.ch/demix/2005/02/30351.shtml

ach ja, jetzt fand ich den link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123601#123601

hier übrigens Kassensturz-Video in Schwyzerisch
http://helix-4.sri.ch/ramgen/sfdrs/ks/2005/ksrz_15022005-450k.rm?start=0:31:17.938&end=0:37:52.321


----------

